# Could a Perpetual become a Space Marine?



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

So basically I was just curious if a Perpetual could become a space marine? It is said there born naturally so......


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, theres one: Anval Thawn. the eldar have refered to him as the last perpetual.

Anval Thawn | Warhammer 40k | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------

